# newly self diagnosed, struggling/ambien



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I finally know what these awful feelings are. I am 41 and have had them since I was 15. Read through some of the topics that interest me. It seems many here struggle with self-medication as I do. I also have migraines. I am a business owner and probably like you all I am used to feeling strange and I am can be very productive. BUT

I am getting off ambien now. I haven't had any for two days. It has made my DP much more debilitating. Have others taken this drug and have problems with it? I am so much more anxious about my DP. Do others have problems at certain times of the day? Before 1 PM I feel the worst and after 3 PM I feel like my brain will burst. (Hey, that's a rhyme 

I am so self conscious that I cannot concentrate. So, I am glad you all are here and would like to hear about your ambien experiences.

I also take ativan- 1 or 2 milligrams a day, which I have also stopped.

Do you think I will feel better after these meds are out of system?

Some of my symptoms include feeling like I am almost about to have a seizure (though I have never had one), A "choppy" feeling like my movements are an animated flip book, not knowing where my words came from (yet they keep coming), fish bowl vision and movie set house/street, constant preoccupation with how I am feeling, watching people's lips move but not really hearing them, a rolling ocean in my head (though not painful) etc,

Thanks,
Gwen


----------



## laughingcat (Jan 7, 2005)

"Some of my symptoms include feeling like I am almost about to have a seizure (though I have never had one)"

I've had persistent DPDR for 8 years now (am 24). I also experience the "I'm going to have a fit!!!" feeling. Like you I've never actually had one. I believe the problem is in my mind. Once I get the idea in my head that I'm going to have a seizure I become anxious. This acute anxiety only serves to strengthen the "about to fit" feeling. It's a vicious circle that must be broken. I am increasingly able to relax and assure myself that it's just anxiety and not a pre-seizure experience.

After 8 years of serious DR I finally broke and went to my GP (who obviously had no idea what I was talking about). I simply asked to be referred to a psychiatrist. My psychiatrist also knew little. But I did my research and told her that I wanted to go on the new Lamotrigine/SSRI combination. I even chose which SSRI. I've started three weeks ago and am slowly elevating the dose. I also asked my shrink to write the the DP research unit at Maudley. I now have to wait.

If you want treatment, get to a psychiatrist first and then ask to either go onto medication or to be referred to a clinical psychologist (may take time). Don't let your GP fob you off with some useless prescription that's unlikely to solve your problem but may well end up making it worse. Anyway, hope things go well for you...... LC


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply LC. I recognize that drug combo from reviewing the forums today.

And yes, I get anxious feeling how anxious I am. Its terrible. Right this minute I feel great. Its amazing how fast everything can change.

I will keep that drug combo in mind, but right now I feel like I have to just get off everything. Stop the ambien, ativan, etc.

I went to a neurologist who is giving me an MRI and a EEG next month just to rule out seizure. He said it is possible that this is petit mal seisures but doesn't think it is. He said it just may be how I'm wired. Anyway, it is good to have support and someone to take me seriously. If all goes well with my tests (which I expect it will) I will visit a psychologist who I spoke to recently who also took me seriously and take it from there.

Thanks and good luck to you too,

Gwen


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think ambien can be good for anyone struggling with dr. I used to steal it from the doctors office and sell it to kids who would take a lot, fight the urge to sleep, and then trip. That can't be good for visual stimuli.


----------

